# Marijuana and releasing old emotions



## mo.lish.iss (May 3, 2012)

I wondering if anyone out there has used marijuana to help them access emotions they are having a hard time bringing up on their own. My intent is to deal with the emotions in a positive therapeutic way so I can focus on what some would define as core healing. 

I know many say that marijuana only helps you escape and numb your emotions and problems, in that it causes you to gloss over life and be happy when you're really not. I typically disagree with all of those "former addicts" who have their mindset on how bad marijuana is, so searching the web has found me lots of blogs and articles about pot numbing you, but no one talking about pot from a emotional healing standpoint.

I went about 20 years without smoking; received a rec a year ago and noticed that I was connected to emotions I hadn't realized were there. Many of the emotions have to do with childhood losses and traumas. I found a new perspective in those emotions after smoking, it was more objective, yet at the same time, helped me to be more honest with myself about how I really feel about my personal experience. This lead me to believe that I was actually accessing a deeper layer than I would normally be able to do to my defenses. 

Anyone out there with experience using marijuana in a specific way to work with their emotions in a positive way?


----------



## PrivateEye6 (May 3, 2012)

Yes man! cannabis will numb your emotions to a point where you can see a problem for what it is without the fear without the hate. You can think about childhood traumas and such and simply not care or see it in a differently light so that you can make adjustments for the better. Seems like you would really benefit from getting high.


----------



## skudz47 (May 4, 2012)

My father committed suicide when I was young. for so many years I had a build up of emotions an tensions about it. Getting stoned was a great way to let the past be the past an just enjoy the moments I have right now. Let go of your bad memories, they will do you no good


----------



## mo.lish.iss (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for your responses both PE6 and skudz.

skudz, I'm sorry you had to deal with that, I'm glad to hear MJ has brought some perspective, if that word fits here.

I've been working on some stuff, and there are times when I seem to just spin, smoking seems to be providing a perspective on things that is still very personal, but yet at the same time, objective.


----------



## Budologist420 (May 7, 2012)

When you smoke the herb it reveals you to yourself -bob marley

I truly believe this quote, for years I struggled with anxiety, depression, and bi-polar disorder and had taken what felt like Was at least a hundred different prescription medications, none of which helped in fact the medication resulted in negative side effects, pretty much making everything worse.

I always though too that people that smoke marijuana were using it as a crutch or an excuse or too shield unwanted emotions, but that all changed when I started to smoke marijuana at the age of 17.

At first it was a little too muh for me but as I got used to the high I started to smoke marijuana every day. 

That was November 2007 and I have not stopped smoking a single day since


I also have not taken a single pill Or other type of medication nor have I talked to a psychyatrist or counselor (which I've done since the age of 5) Since i started consuming marijuana on a daily basis.

Smoking marijuana makes me feel comfortable In my own skin and mind which I never felt the first 17 years of my life.

It has done what no other prescription drug or doctor could ever do, It made me just simply happy and content with who I am, and more aware of my emotions and how to control them.

Marijuana isnt a crutch or a shield it's an anchor to keep u grounded 

-BUD


----------



## SkyeHighChickie (May 8, 2012)

I agree with all of the previous posts, in addition I think it relaxes the overly emotional part of one's mentality. As tho it removes you just enough from the emotional part of the situation or thought or what have you to 'see' clearer. For me, my relaxed mind better copes with my pain & ADD issues, anxieties & such, as well as helping me 'get ahold of my brain' so to speak when it gets stuck on something like a broken record & going nowhere. The MMJ helps it all seem to be totally ok, I calm down, relax, think clearer & resolve the issue(s) & am able to feel like I'm moving forward & feeling great at every aspect, not stagnant & frustrated. I am sure it would help you relax mentally as well in order to get your brain in the 'right frame' to help you to examine & go thru your past issues in a less intense manner to move forward with your healing, if that makes sense to you! I hope so! good luck!


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 9, 2012)

Budologist You beat me to the punch with the Bob Marley quote,Spot on Bro!I think if you already misunderstand Marijuana ,you will miss out on her greater benefits.IOW,if you hold a stigmaticaly prejudgemental attitude towards MJ that so many people do, it probably wont do what it is suppose to for you as a person but then again it has changed attitudes many times in the past.I think it helps to remove barriers of thought and memory that just get in the way of your true nature or the inherent/intrinsic free nature of your own mind.MJ helped me to realize none of the old bad emotions are of benefit and are leftover of what is now past,its ok to feel the emotions and not to let myself be consumed by them,but to let them go then fade away.


----------



## gimpdoctor (May 9, 2012)

sorry if it's been mentioned here, but you know all those ideas about how cannabis is linked to schizophrenia? Well that's because the main cause of schizophrenia is repressed emotions from a trauma. IMO cannabis definitely helps you reconnect with past emotions and i welcome the idea that cannabis can trigger (NOT cause) schizophrenia - however i think it's a good thing. the treatment for most schizophrenia as well as drugs etc. is therapy and accessing these inner previously represssed emotions, and that's why currently cannabis is actually being USED to treat it. (CBD is what helps treat it though, whereas THC seems to make symptoms initially worse, but this is obviously only in initial findings).
Cannabis triggering schizophrenia is appearing to be a bad thing (and the only thing that seemingly justifies the illegality) but it's helping rather than doing harm - just because people who don't show symptoms seem healthy it doesn't mean they aren't repressing emotions.
just my opinion, i'm sure many of you will disagree but i think it's a very interesting topi to talk about - and it certainly makes me more comfortable to think that smoking weed is making me more connected with my inner self and it isn't an escape.


----------

